# Getting ready to start milking



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi yall  I'm going to wean the kids tomorow (its raining today) Tomorow morning were seperrating and then that evening i'm gonna milk (and then in the morning, so 2 times a day) I got a thing of baby wipes to clean the udder and of course milk buckets and 2 milk stands (only using 1) and then glass jars and so on...But I was wondering if there was some thing else i need? I'm milking my sassan/nubian doe and my mix doe(she gives a good amout of milk for her size lol) Thanks for anybody who reads and answeres this . I'm sry my typing skills aren't very good right now..ain't been on the computer in a while. onder:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I am about to start milking soon too and am trying to get things ready.

Do you have udder cream/bag balm?
Got some slow food for her to eat?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Strip cup? Doesn't have to be anything fancy.  Happy milking!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Something to filter the milk from the pail to the jars...coffee filters won't work. Tractor Supply does carry disk filters that you can put in a small strainer to hold them as you pur the milk into them.

LOL...If this will be the does first time being milked, I would suggest milking into a smaller container then pour into the bucket otherwise you'll have a good amount of spilled milk from dancing feet.


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Okay yes i milk balm i have and i have filters...but i need to look at them and see how many i have lol. and I milk into a little bucket and pour into a BIG bucket so that is easyer lol. Thanks you guys I almost forgot about milk balm and all that lol. this is my 2nd year milking this doe but she was 4 when i got her and got milked before i got her. Thanks!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

My girl was so Freaked out when I first tried to milk.. I needed to milk into a SS measuring cup.. one handed so I could hold the leg up and get her to calm down... It was really a fiasco! but she has settled down now .. Good Luck to both of you new milkers, and have FUN!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Well i'm not all new i milked last year  But just wanted a check up and stuff like udder balm or filters...becuase i would of forgot LOL Also i'm gonna feed her Total Goat and Alfafa and goat minerals in her feed..I heard that will make the milk taste really good..this year i want to start drinking it..i HATE milk from the store but love raw cows milk so i'm gonna try goats.  is there anything else that would help it?


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Something to filter the milk from the pail to the jars...coffee filters won't work

Why can't you use coffe filters? This is my first time milking too. I should say me and the goat.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I milked one of my boer crosses last year and never feed her anything but she had some really good milk.She was just on pasture/browse and only fed her a handful of grain while milking.I didnt milk her much cause her baby started hogging it all and i was keeping him for my new herdsire so i let him have it.Just keep her away from the onions!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacie1205 said:


> Something to filter the milk from the pail to the jars...coffee filters won't work
> 
> Why can't you use coffe filters? This is my first time milking too. I should say me and the goat.


The paper coffee filters have too tight a weave, milk is thicker than water and the filter won't let it go through.
Paper towels won't work either...the weave is too loose, milk does go through but the towel wicks as well, leaving dripping puddles on the counter from the milk wicking to the edges.

A reusable metal screen coffee filter does work but I have found an errant strand of hair in the bottom of the jar of milk on occassion.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

A hobble works WONDERS for a kicky doe.I do believe Jeffers,Hoegger or Caprine supply has one.Also filters are an essential for nice clean milk! I buy ours at Jeffers for around $4 a box for 100 of them.I buy a years worth cus I'm gonna need them anyhow.I use to use a fine mesh strainer but a hair or very small dirt still gets in so switched to the milk filters. I also use fight bac to spray on their teats after I'm done milking to prevent mastitis.I have heavy milkers and rather prevent that happening more then anything.I clean their udders with unscented baby wipes to and works great.I don't use a strip cup but squirt the first squirt on the ground where happy cats are sure to lick it all up  
Here's my much needed items when milking
unscented baby wipes
hobble
fight bac
milk pails
glass jars
plastic lids
milk filters
canning funnel 
grain of course
udder balm if needed
bleach to clean milk equipment
brushes to scrub jars
Don't think I'm missing anything...


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

-vinegar to get the milk stone off your buckets.
-Alfalfa hay makes the best milk.
-Ice bath to put your jars in asap after milking. We use a 2 gallon bucket fill with ice and cold water submerge the jars and let them cool for 30-45 min.
-Another thing we use is plastic ice cubes. We freeze them, then throw them into the milk pail and milk over the top of them. speeds up the cooling process for the milk in the bucket before going into the jars.

A note we use the SS coffe mesh filter but we usually like to strain through it twice. Cause on a rare occasion a little hair gets in there. Doesn't happen often, but on occasion it does.


Someone said filters can be bought at TSC but I've never been able to find them at the nearest TSC from me which is 45 min away. I don't know if I'm just not looking in the right place or what.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Our TSC has to order them cus they don't carry them in the store.Just ask them about it


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

This is great information!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought a german made SS canning funnel from Amazon.com, and it came with a very fine mesh SS strainer.. it was about 15.00 and I managed to find free shipping when I added another item... anyway that strainer/funnel fits in a jar and works real nice. I also bought the disk filters, but haven't used them... haven't needed to. I also use the plastic Ice cubes, and then ice down the jar. It's great!


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

I got everything ready! Hope fully my 2nd year will be like last years lol. Got everything out and ready to go.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Great info here!

CAn you use cheese cloth to strain? I have that always on hand here and was wondering.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've heard and read about alot of things for straining.. including cheeseclothe, diapers, hankies, and pantyhose... the cheese clothe would probably have to be layered enough to not let 'bits' get passed... but getting any of these things clean again is probably what's really important.. It should be boiled or bleached to re-use I believe.. I really like the fine mesh like the permanent coffee filter type.. it's easy to clean and re-use.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

You can use just about anything to strain..the problem is getting it clean enough to re use.Some people are picky others not so much.I am picky so I prefer the disposable milk filters.They are inexpensive and do a perfect job that I only need to strain one time threw them.I also sell milkshares so cleanliness is manatory.You will find what works for you.


----------

